# WW I&II



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I am interested in World War I&II handguns. What kind of revolvers were used? What kind of pistols were used? Where can surplus handguns be bought? Thanks for the help Nick.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Colonel Sanders said:


> I am interested in World War I&II handguns. What kind of revolvers were used? What kind of pistols were used? Where can surplus handguns be bought? Thanks for the help Nick.


The Russians were using the old Nagant revolver (I would assume a few TT33 automatics made an appearance in WWII). AFAIK The Brits were using the Webley revolver, the US was using the 1911 and the Colt 1917 revolver in WWII. The Japanese were using the Nambu automatic. The Germans were using all automatics: lugers, mauser C96 broomhandles, and walther P38s.

I troll the surplus gun websites all the time, and the only thing you see a lot of are the Nagant pistols (which I don't care for), and occasionally a Luger or Broomhandle (however, those are a little expensive for my taste). You see a lot of P38s, but they're not WWII era. Walther made them for a long time afterward... but it is still the same gun by the same mfr.

aimsurplus.com is my favorite source for weird old guns.

If you're looking to start collecting old pistols, I'd suggest doing some homework on gunbroker, and going to a lot of gun shows so you don't get taken... most of the distributers' supplies of those things dried up long ago, so you'll probably have to find one in private hands or from another collector.

There are lots of other neat guns that qualify for C&R status, but most of it is cold war era... all sides built a ton of them, and never used them, so that's why they're still out there.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

thanks for the help omegax


----------

